# My New Work Shop



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

the shop is 30×50x12 and as you can see, is a complete mess inside i am still piping in the dc system i have 2 mini split ductless heat pumps total of 3 tons for heat and air and they are performing way above expectations the rikon dust filtration system mounted above the table saw works great , these have turned out to be one of those accidental great ideas, i dont know how i ever did without them my new jointer is being delivered later this afternoon 12 grizzly with the spiral cutter head, i ordered it weds and and will be here today hats off to grizzly, they dont drag around i have a new shop fox 19 bandsaw for resawing, it will take an 1-14 blade and works fantastic and of course the new 5 hp unisaw with the 52 biesemeyer fence, i will be installing another 52 table extension on the left side later after i get all of the other stationary machines set right now things are stacked and piled all over but it is slowly coming together i will be writing reviews on all the new toys in t, bandsaw, tablesaw, miter saw, drill press, biscuit joiner, router, jointer, scroll saw


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Great looking shop, lots of space for tools, show us again when you git done.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Your shop building is outstanding. Please update us on it as you get closer to completion. Your shop will undoubtedly be a very nice and efficient place to work wood.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks, as I stated above, the jointer arrives this afternoon, wrestling 1000 lbs of cast iron should be fun !!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Lookin' good there. Better insulate that big door.
Bill


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Scot
That's a fantastic shop and some great tools,I know you'll love the jointer it's the same one I have , It's a challenge to uncrate and move around on your own. I put mine on two mini dollies from HF, so far so good as far as the dollies go.


----------



## bevins587 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice shop, I like the size. Much better quality than a pre-fab building.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh - to vision myself in such wonderful surroundings. Nice job!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice building. Not sure it would pass fire code here due to the sheathing on the interior walls. I think if it is considered a commercial or storage building, but I know if it is a residential structure, or attached to, you have to have a fire break on the interior walls… But I digress…

What is that overhead air filter you are running? It looks a little bit like my Grizzly unit, but I am not sure…


----------



## kaschimer (Nov 10, 2011)

*drool* look at all that space! Beats my basement shop any day of the week. Looks very nice


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

[doesn't look like this post worked. Trying again….]

Uh.

Wow.

'Zat a Jack Russell ??

Beautiful, wonderful dog, but … that look … tells me he has *no idea* how lucky you both are, to have a shop like that.

Man. In my dreams. Only in my dreams.

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, that's JB the wonder shop dog ! And don't even think about sitting in his chair !
That's a Rikon Dust filter from Woodcraft, It's a little noisy on high speed but I usually have it on low or medium.
I've heard that the Powermatic filter is much less noisy but costs twice as much, besides I don't hear a thing with my ear plugs in.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

As far as the fire rating, well, this is Alabama, they are a little more relaxed on detached non-residential and being classified as a non-commercial work shop I got the CO long before the OSB went up. I have a couple of fire extinguishers that satisfied the insurance company.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great shop Scott. I love all the space. You will have a great time setting up everything.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

MoPower:

You're really gonna like the room you have to "play" in…..I too have a big shop (40'x50') with all the essentials, and once you get things set up and running, man it's nice….One question: I noticed (I think) that you already painted the ceiling, so are you gonna paint the interior walls, also? It makes the shop sooo much brighter if you do…I painted mine before I moved all the machines, etc. in, and it made it really easy to roll the walls w/o having to dodge things….lol. I too have a stand-alone building, and like you in Alabama, they are pretty laid back as far as things go here in Arkansas…....But…I'm up to code on everything, so in 9 years I've never had anything come back on me…...have fun in the new shop, and give my shop a look…you'll see the difference painting the walls will make…....carry on…............!!!!!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice work-in-progress photos. Looks like your shop is slowly getting smaller…..........


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*"Yes, that's JB the wonder shop dog !"*

Gotta' know ….

Jatoba Bubinga


> JB …. uh … Weld


 (serious DIY owner….)

*"And don't even think about sitting in his chair !"*

LOL ! Ohhhh. He and I could prolly' work something out. I give good scratch ;-)


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Jack Benny, he was my uncles dog until he passed away last year. He wanted me to take him so now he's a fixture in my shop. JB was my uncles favorite comedian.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Good story, *Scot*. Give ol' JB a good scratchin' for me, huh ?


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

The new Jointer is in the shop !


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Lovely big shop wish I had that kind of play er work room have fun you make ol ol man velly jearous.Excuse the cheap chinese accent.LOL Alistair


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

great size and design. I am working on mine too… far from being ready here.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh, Lordy. That's a SWEET (12", spiral head) jointer…..

Yer' killin' me.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow lucky you, that is one impressive workshop


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I've been working (Cleaning) on the new Jointer all day today. Grizzly must have gotten one heck of a deal on the 
grease preservative because they didn't spare any! I'm about ready to start taking all of the cutters off the drum, the grease is a quarter inch deep around them !
Not really complaining though, it's a nice machine and worth the effort.


----------



## shinju (Apr 11, 2009)

Great looking shop.started work on mine, post some pics when done…..shinju


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

All that space I am jeolous


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I kinda hate you right now but congrads on the shop


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I am GREEN with envy, so I am.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

man i need a bib ive got drool all over the front of my business shirt here ….


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

and not a single window?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

That's an interesting point, *lysdexic*.

Was that by choice … for security, simplicity, cost, weather … or other, or … did windows sort of slip your mind ? ;-)

You seem to have a couple of mini-split a/c systems … for that famous Southern heat and humidity. Will you be able to leave the rollup door open, in the summer for natural light, or … too stuffy/sticky ?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Skylights perhaps?

Very nice shop, but I like some natural light as well.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice workshop.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

And very cool to have a tractor to use as a lift to get that 1000 lbs of jointer into the shop. With that much space I would get lost between the door and the saw, but I sure would like to try it.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I didn't want windows because they take up wall space, I like to hang everything I can on the walls. I do get a couple of weeks out of the year (early spring and late fall) where I can work with the garage door open. The rest of the time it's either hot and humid, cold and humid or mosquitoes and humid, the rest of the time it's just humid.
Although you can never replace natural sunlight I have made sure the shop is well lit.

Not having windows and skylights help the mini splits work better. And they do work fantastic. My largest bill has been about 90 bucks and 35 of that is the base service charge. BTW, they also remove a lot more moisture out of the air than I expected.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

lysdexic, I was thinking the same thing. I HATE the fact I have no windows in my shop until I can get to knocking out some block in the back wall in the spring. If I was to build and design my own space, it would have to have windows. I like natural light and fresh air when its warm.

MoPower, windows or not, that is a shop most of us could only dream of. I'd have to hit the lottery to even afford to dream about the equipment you have in there.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

MoPower, I get your reasoning there. Still, I'd be more than willing to give up a little wall space in a shop that immense


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I did try to work in a couple of windows, but the big thing that pushed me away from them was heat and air costs, all of the heat and air cost calculators that I used projected about a 60 percent increase in A/C costs with just 2 windows installed. This shop gets full sun all day.
Of course the same calculators also showed my usage to be about 60 percent more than what than what it actually is without windows. go figure.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah, well technology isn't all-powerful. Those calculators can't really account for all factors either. Still, you kept your costs down and you have a great shop.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

That will be a great and well equipped shop. Have fun and don't forget to post your projects!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Windows or no windows - your space is a hell of a lot better than mine. Congrats.


----------

